# truck lift



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

Im looking to lift my truck but I don't want to sacrifice hauling weight. But I don't want to spend to awful much. I have a 1987 chevy k10. I don't want a body lift. I was thinking like switching to 1 ton suspension and adding leaves. Anyone have any experience with anything like that? I just need ideas. Thanks


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

get yourself a 2-3 inch suspension kit from 4wheelparts.com then cut your fenderwells a bit and you can fit 35 to 37 inch tires with minimal lift and you can throw in some add a leaves at the same time. If you want one ton suspension it is cheaper and easier to upgrade to a one ton truck and be done with it. You will get stronger axles/transfer case/etc that will handle larger tires with less chance of breakage.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there should be lots of used 4" lift springs on the market, and they should give you the amount of height you need, they often over state their gain, stock height for these trucks as -5/8 " measured from the spring bolt centers to the top of the axle pad, and not using body lift is a VERY good choice.


----------

